# exe.torrent entpacken



## patrick_ratz (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute , ich hab mir Open Office 2.1 oder 2.3 k.a. was runtergeladen 

und leider ist diese eine: " torrent " datei  - ich hab im internet nicht viel darüber gefunden nur das es mehre sachen davon gibt und meine frage ist: WIE ÖFFNE / ENTPACKE ich diese Datei ?

name das downlaods:   OOo_2.3.0_Win32Intel_install_de.exe.torrent


----------



## larryson (6. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Wenn die Datei nur wenige KB groß ist, dann brauchst Du einen Bittorrent Clienten, der Dir auch den Rest der Datei runterlädt (Azureus, Opera o.ä). Die Datei, die du dann hast, sagt Deinem Clienten nur, wor er die restlichen  Teile finden kann und lädt sie dann runter. 
Die Originaldatei von OpenOffice ist nach meiner Erinnerung um die 200 MB groß.


----------



## patrick_ratz (6. Oktober 2007)

warum macht man das den so kompliziert ? kann man das nicht als rar oder ein anderes format finden ?

ich hab jetzt son bit_client runtergeladen und kann jetzt die torrent datei öffnen 


also wenn ich das jetzt verstanden hab ist das eigentlich nur ein such-wort als "torrent " datei und wenn ich diese anklicke sucht der mir dazu alle passenden daten


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Oktober 2007)

Jo, gute Frage, warum du es so kompliziert machst 
Wenn es dir zu kompliziert ist, lade dir einfach die .exe herunter http://download.openoffice.org/2.3.0/index.html


----------



## chmee (6. Oktober 2007)

Mag kompliziert wirken, aber entlastet den Oo-Server bezüglich des Traffic(Kosten) und
erhöht die Downloadgeschwindigkeit um ein Vielfaches, weil eben P2P.

mfg chmee


----------



## patrick_ratz (6. Oktober 2007)

zwar hab ich das jetzt verstanden und so aber ... naja nicht meine welt - ich bleib bei RAR


----------



## Grimreaper (7. Oktober 2007)

Hm, scheinbar nicht so richtig. Torrent ist nämlich überhaupt nicht mit rar zu vergleichen... Wenn überhaupt mit http. Wenn du opera benutzt is das runterladen von torrent files relativ transparent, es ist also genauso als ob du auf herkömmlichem Wege ein rar-file runterlädst. Für etwas gehobene Ansprüche oder anderem Browser ist uTorrent empfehlenswert, ist auch nur 450 kb groß.


----------

